# Pedalera para guitarra y coneccion AC



## Iszil (Ago 5, 2006)

hola. tngo el siguiente problema:
encargue una pedalera Line 6 a USA y cuando me llego la enchufe, y la qme, pq se me paso por alto el peqeño dettalle dl kmbio d voltaje 110 - 220. Bueno, el transformador se qemo, y al parecer a la pedalera algo le paso, les explico.
las exigencias dl aparato sn "AC 9v 2000 mA minimum"( es lo q sale al lado d la connecion). me compre un trsnformador nuevo, a 3000 mA cn salida DC. en la pedalera se prende too, la pantalla, las luces, todo, pero el problema es q no suena.
es posible q se prenda todo y q no suene por el exo d q el nuevo transformador sea cn salia DC y no AC?
porfavor ayudenme. inverti mucha plata en esto y no qro perderlo... si no saben q pueda ser y creen q la pedalera se daño, me pueden decir d algun servicio tecnico ak en Chile para q me la arreglen?
GRax


----------



## shocky (Ago 23, 2006)

Mira si la pedalera dice 9Vac es porque lleva 9 voltios de alterna. Por lo tanto seguramente la pedalera tiene un rectificador y filtro incorporado, entonces si le pones 9v de continua al pasar por el recticficador interno de la pedalera la tension se te baja a 7,5Vcc.
Y si rectificamos una tension alterna de 9Vac, obtendremos unos 11,5Vcc aprox.
Es decir le estas colocando 7,5 en ves de 11,5.
Siempre y cuando no la hayas quemado antes.
Suerte


----------



## Iszil (Ago 23, 2006)

Gax!
afortunadament me concegui un transformador Av d 9v y la pedalera funciona perfectament!


----------



## Roberto Espinoza (Sep 3, 2006)

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Mira si la pedalera dice 9Vac es porque lleva 9 voltios de alterna. Por lo tanto seguramente la pedalera tiene un rectificador y filtro incorporado, entonces si le pones 9v de continua al pasar por el recticficador interno de la pedalera la tension se te baja a 7,5Vcc.
> Y si rectificamos una tension alterna de 9Vac, obtendremos unos 11,5Vcc aprox.
> Es decir le estas colocando 7,5 en ves de 11,5.
> Siempre y cuando no la hayas quemado antes.
> Suerte



Hola, una consulta, entonces ¿es posible ponerle a la pedalera un transformador de 12 V DC???
Porque tengo el mismoproblema, solo que se me quemó por un problema en la corriente cuando viajé a La Serena.
La pedalera me pide 9V AC.
Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Roberto Espinoza (Sep 3, 2006)

Iszil dijo:
			
		

> Gax!
> afortunadament me concegui un transformador Av d 9v y la pedalera funciona perfectament!



Hola, ¿me puedes decir por favor dónde conseguiste ese transformador de 9V DC??? Porque el de mi pedalera DOD VGS-50 tb se quemó, pero por un problema de corriente.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Dano (Sep 3, 2006)

SI quieres conseguir un transformador de 9 volts DC, comprate de los universales que tiene para regular voltaje de 12 a 1.5 voltios y hay una gran gama de intensidades.


----------



## Roberto Espinoza (Sep 3, 2006)

Error de tipeo, necesitaría un transformador de 9V AC, eso es lo que me pide la pedalera.
Sin embargo, tengo la duda, de que si uno con salida DC universal me servirá.
Gracias.


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

Que suerte tiene de que no se le haya quemado la pedalera


----------



## ph_azer (Sep 29, 2006)

solo te sirve si lo abres y conectas las salidas antes del puente de diodos
*probado con un adaptador universal 1.5-12 v y un digitech*


----------

